# Papermache Zombie Head



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

I started by covering a wig head with a plastic bag and creating the head shape using the packing tape method. I then added the tape/clothmache and papermache clay. I then sprayed the head with a rubber sealer and painted it. The body is a simple PVC frame.


----------



## SerifBalehawk (Aug 14, 2015)

Pretty cool! Ping-pong ball eyes?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way Cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great-looking creature! The grunginess is a wonderful touch.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, very good work. Great job on the expression


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Very well done.... Looks terrific...


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

The eyes are hard plastic balls that were actually silly looking eyes dollar store favors from last Halloween. They are a smaller than ping pong balls and not really anatomically the right size for this guy but they worked in a pinch.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I like it, well done


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the expression and color - it goes really well together with his body.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta throw some love at the mache! Nice work.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That IS good work....thanks


----------

